# Choices choices which plow to buy for home use?



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I need to buy a plow for my driveway and maybe help out some neighbors so 
I want to get a small plow for my small truck. 
The truck is a 96 Toyota Tacoma with the V6 and supercharger. The truck has been heavily modified with a Dana 44 solid front axle and a Dana 60 rear axle. Both axles are equipped with selectable lockers. The front suspension is radius arms (as Ford used for F150s, Broncos etc.) and a coilover setup, leaf springs in the rear. The truck has a manual tranny and gears galore as it has a crawl box. I'm running 35" X 12.50 off road tires. Lots of traction. As you may have guessed the truck was setup for rock crawling. I also have dual batteries and a high output alternator so electrics shouldn't be a problem. I have a winch and winch bumper on the front of the truck so will likely have to do some customization of the mount. 
In your best opinion what would be a good plow for me to get for my needs. I'm retired and have no interest in going into the snow plow business, just meeting my own needs and perhaps helping out the neighbors.
What's the best for infrequent use, hydraulic or electric. I also like to have versatility and want controllability from the cab so wireless looks like a good option to me. I have no trouble spending money as long as I get what I pay for. I'm also fairly handy.

Here's a pic of about what the front of the truck looks like. It's a little different today but not much. Oh yeah, it sits about 6" over stock.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

35x12.50 are for floating over snow :laughing:

If you want to control the plow from the cab and think wireless is your only option then you really need to read some more about snow plows.

What snow plows have you actually researched?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

" I have no trouble spending money as long as I get what I pay for"
Then get a dedicated plow truck/jeep or maybe a UTV, and keep the off-road toy as just that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I smell a troll on this one


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's not a plow truck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In the back row just watchen the movie for now.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

What color is the truck .


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dieselss;2109500 said:


> I smell a troll on this one


For sure...


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

So far Western, Snoway and Snow Dogg. I'm just starting to dig so to speak. The only local rep is a Western. There doesn't seem to be too many plows made for smaller trucks out there although mine is probably at least equal to any half tonner made today. The frame is beefed up as are the axles etc. The so called crumple zone has been eliminated with a solid block of milled steel that fills the frame. This thing has been built to go out and bash rocks so pushing some snow around shouldn't be too difficult.

I know wireless isn't my only option but I want to remove the plow and mounting for the summer months for trips to go play in the rocks etc. As I said the plow would be for light, occasional use only, and I have no intention of going into the business. I'd rather just wire up a receiver and take it and it's wiring and the plow mounting off for the summer months and I'm willing to pay for that convenience.

I was originally thinking of getting a small tractor with a FEL but that's a lot of money for a little snow work. A lot of homeowners up where I live have them just for the snow. As expensive as a plow can be it's not nearly as much as a tractor. Something like a small 4WD Kubota would set me back something like 30 grand by the time I got a back hoe and FEL on it. Fun and useful to be sure but still a lot of money to spend for occasional homeowner use.

As far as the tires go, think traction. Actually in the world of rock crawling, 35 X 12.50 tires are on the smallish side but still decent in the rocks and on the pavement. A lot are running 40's today but most of those are trail only, trailer queens. Traction is more a function for aggressive tread design with large self clearing voids, not size, otherwise snow tires wouldn't exist. No doubt the best possible tire would be a studded snow but you can't really run them here except for plastic studs and I don't think I really need them for what I want to do. If it came down to it, I could get a set of tires and rims for winter only but with the MTRs, I don't think I need to. Not yet anyway.



kolwnmstr;2109437 said:


> 35x12.50 are for floating over snow :laughing:
> 
> If you want to control the plow from the cab and think wireless is your only option then you really need to read some more about snow plows.
> 
> What snow plows have you actually researched?


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Within reason. From what I see the stuff made today is more plastic playtoy soccer mom junk than truck, especially heeps. Before I spent that kind of money, I'd buy a tractor with a FEL, spend a lot less money and get a lot more function.



SnoFarmer;2109445 said:


> " I have no trouble spending money as long as I get what I pay for"
> Then get a dedicated plow truck/jeep or maybe a UTV, and keep the off-road toy as just that.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronald Foster;2110086 said:


> Within reason. From what I see the stuff made today is more plastic playtoy soccer mom junk than truck, especially heeps. Before I spent that kind of money, I'd buy a tractor with a FEL, spend a lot less money and get a lot more function.


He's not saying buy a newer "plastic" truck. He said buy a dedicated plow truck.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Ronald Foster;2110080 said:


> Traction is more a function for aggressive tread design with large self clearing voids, not size, otherwise snow tires wouldn't exist.


Really?

When you get a second, post up a list of snow tires that are available in 35 X 12.50.

I'll wait here.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

So far, I'd say the board is loaded with them. I asked a simple question and gave as much info as I could and so far all I've gotten is so much BS. 
Perhaps it was a huge waste of my time.

For me, the plow would be for HOMEOWNER, OCCASIONAL use only. I don't need, nor do I want a dedicated plow truck setup to go into the business. I'd buy a tractor before I bought that.



Sawboy;2109694 said:


> For sure...


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronald Foster;2110097 said:


> So far, I'd say the board is loaded with them. I asked a simple question and gave as much info as I could and so far all I've gotten is so much BS.
> Perhaps it was a huge waste of my time.
> 
> For me, the plow would be for HOMEOWNER, OCCASIONAL use only. I don't need, nor do I want a dedicated plow truck setup to go into the business. I'd buy a tractor before I bought that.


Fine, you wan't some info? No dealer will install the plow. Why? Because they aren't going to custom build a mount for your toy that sits 6" higher than stock.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.offroaders.com/tech/AT-MT-Tires/Goodyear-Wrangler-MTR-Kevlar.htm

"We have had the pleasure of a couple of winter seasons in the PA mountains riding on Goodyear Wrangler MTR Kevlars. On several occasions we were fighting our way through 20+ inch snow drifts and pushing our way through the trails in snow well above 1 to 1½ feet of snow with little trouble finding traction. Compared to the other tires along for the winter trail runs including the Super Swamper SSR's and the Mickey-Thompson-Baja-MTZ, the Kevlar's performed the best without question."

As you can see and I can attest they do very well in the snow. They also do well in the rocks, mud and are even decent on the street.

I came here for info and education, not to pass it out. Things like metal vs plastic blades, who makes junk and who makes the good stuff etc.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Driving over snow and plowing snow require two completely different means of traction. What you are talking about is driving over snow.

When plowing snow you are trying to make contact with the pavement with your tire, why? Because you are pushing snow in front of you. If you are sooo knowledgeable then I shouldn't have had to explain this one to you.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, now that's the kind of info I was really looking for.

So you're saying if I want to put a plow on this truck. it'll be a DIY project. So far this truck has been already that, so it's not that big of a deal.

Who's stuff would you say is worth buying and installing?



kolwnmstr;2110102 said:


> Fine, you wan't some info? No dealer will install the plow. Why? Because they aren't going to custom build a mount for your toy that sits 6" higher than stock.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're never going to win the tire argument on here in a million years. They believe if you aren't running pizza cutters you're going to run off the road and through something. It's the biggest sin on this forum lol

You'll be fine doing your driveway either way.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Ronald Foster;2110114 said:


> Thanks, now that's the kind of info I was really looking for.
> 
> So you're saying if I want to put a plow on this truck. it'll be a DIY project. So far this truck has been already that, so it's not that big of a deal.
> 
> Who's stuff would you say is worth buying and installing?


Western fisher blizzard and snow ex are all made by DD. Western has the most ground clearance in the off season.

Maybe something like a western hts?


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

As I said, if the tires get to be a big problem, I can always switch them out for the winter but these have pretty decent traction on the pavement and slick rock too so maybe not. First I need a plow and then I can address the tires if I need to.

Looks folks I'm looking for good info, not argument. If you don't want to add anything useful then please don't add anything at all.



kolwnmstr;2110112 said:


> Driving over snow and plowing snow require two completely different means of traction. What you are talking about is driving over snow.
> 
> When plowing snow you are trying to make contact with the pavement with your tire, why? Because you are pushing snow in front of you. If you are sooo knowledgeable then I shouldn't have had to explain this one to you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Every year your going to install and remove the push frame off of your rig soyou can use it for rock crawling?

Why not get a pull- plow that mounts to the receiver.

And they all make7.5 plows that will fit your rig,

So take a drive to the plow store and price out some plows
Or get a cragslist special from Kalamazoo MI.

Good luck.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, I was beginning to suspect that. Pizza cutters are a whole school of thought on the mud scene too. However, tires are still a secondary issue for me at this point. I was thinking what I had would likely suffice for my driveway.

I hate mud BTW, it's way too much work after you're done playing.



Whiffyspark;2110115 said:


> You're never going to win the tire argument on here in a million years. They believe if you aren't running pizza cutters you're going to run off the road and through something. It's the biggest sin on this forum lol
> 
> You'll be fine doing your driveway either way.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

One thing to think about with the tractor is that equipment like that retains a pretty good resale value, so if you end up moving or stop plowing, you should be able to re-sell it and hopefully get a good chunk of money back. You don't have to buy new; same eould hold true for used. You can also use it during the summer; it surprising how useful having a FEL around can be.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

There's a thought. From what I've seen so far. I thought pull plows were more of an auxiliary to the primary push plow. No?
I already have the Class III hitch and beefy rear bumper too. Even a rear camera.



SnoFarmer;2110122 said:


> Every year your going to install and remove the push frame off of your rig soyou can use it for rock crawling?
> 
> Why not get a pull- plow that mounts to the receiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not sure if it will work for you or not,
Depends on how much snow you get .
How your drive and lot is layed out.
Etcetera 

Seeing as you haven't filled out your location, giving us a clue as to what your needs maybe.


Ps if money is no issue, hire it out and forgetabootti.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah I found that out. Used tractors cost like new. It's crazy. I still don't understand it but I suppose it is what it is. My thinking was that if I'm going to pay about the same money I may as well get the warranty and support into the bargain so I ruled used tractors out. I'm also a bit constrained by where I live the only local tractor dealer is a Kubota, a more expensive brand as it turns out. 
Same thing with snow plows, the only local dealer is a Western dealer. Snoway is way to hell and gone down in Fresno, about a 4 hour drive. Unless I'm missing something, it's seems that Western is a bit more pricey.



seville009;2110126 said:


> One thing to think about with the tractor is that equipment like that retains a pretty good resale value, so if you end up moving or stop plowing, you should be able to re-sell it and hopefully get a good chunk of money back. You don't have to buy new; same eould hold true for used. You can also use it during the summer; it surprising how useful having a FEL around can be.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

And don't worry about not understanding what SnoFarmer means about the "craigslist special from Kalamazoo" It's an inside joke for the entire website lol.

I forget about this all the time actually. There is a light duty section on this website towards the bottom. You might find someone who put a plow on a lifted toyota possibly.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I live about 5 miles east of Nevada City, CA. just a mile off Hwy. 20. Caltrans does a great job of plowing 20 and the County does a good job of keeping Scotts Flat Road plowed. My driveway has a big circle in it with the garage located on the circle so there is a lot of curve with a slight uphill grade to the road.

There doesn't seem to be too many folks pushing snow for money around here and by the time they got up here it would be day or two too late.

Enough snow but not too much. I've been here for three winters now and so far there hasn't been much snow but the locals say it can get nasty some years, 6' plus, so that's why many have tractors. My property was part of what they called Snow Mountain Estates so judging from that I'd say some years can be snowy. "She who must be obeyed" says I don't need a tractor toy but many locals say I do. I thought I might put it off until she comes around, maybe even forever with a snow plow.



SnoFarmer;2110131 said:


> Not sure if it will work for you or not,
> Depends on how much snow you get .
> How your drive and lot is layed out.
> Etcetera
> ...


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

If you have a year with a lot more snow then average. Is there enough space to put it all with the plow?

Just thinking of another reason as to why the tractor may be worth the investment.


And as for the initial hostility from us all. It happens quite frequently due to so many people posting a question and then never logging back in to see what advice we all gave them. Or the newbie who asks for advice yet defies everything we told them. Over the weekend we had a 16yr old ask for advice on his truck and we all advised him not to plow snow for money as he would not be able to get insured properly and his reaction was that he didn't need insurance because he had grown up on a farm and had run equipment and would not hit anything. (im sure you know where all the flaws are in his logic).


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes thanks, I saw that and read though some of it after my first post and even thought of moving my post to that folder. Didn't seem to be a way to do that. I was trying to keep to the newb section to avoid the eventual flaming. I'm new to this board but not new to message boards. If I end up getting a plow and hanging around, I'll likely migrate there.



kolwnmstr;2110136 said:


> And don't worry about not understanding what SnoFarmer means about the "craigslist special from Kalamazoo" It's an inside joke for the entire website lol.
> 
> I forget about this all the time actually. There is a light duty section on this website towards the bottom. You might find someone who put a plow on a lifted toyota possibly.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Ronald Foster;2110109 said:


> http://www.offroaders.com/tech/AT-MT-Tires/Goodyear-Wrangler-MTR-Kevlar.htm
> 
> "We have had the pleasure of a couple of winter seasons in the PA mountains riding on Goodyear Wrangler MTR Kevlars. On several occasions we were fighting our way through 20+ inch snow drifts and pushing our way through the trails in snow well above 1 to 1½ feet of snow with little trouble finding traction. Compared to the other tires along for the winter trail runs including the Super Swamper SSR's and the Mickey-Thompson-Baja-MTZ, the Kevlar's performed the best without question."
> 
> ...


Well, I do appreciate you taking the time to pass out that bit of education for me. Good to know that Good Year says their offroad tire is excellent in the snow, as well as every other conceivable terrain scenario... I mean, Manufacturer's evaluations of their products are always so un-biased. In fact, I'm sure you can also find all sorts of un-biased info that you're looking for about plows by just visiting some plow manufacturer websites. Why ask all these guys who use them all winter? Seems silly...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And why keep saying...."I'll just buy a tractor with a plow" Then do it


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't think space will be a big problem. I have 5 acres with lots of space between the trees after I had it all cleaned up the first year.

I'd have told him he could push all the snow he wants on his farm but to stay the hell off of public roadways without any insurance. Kids these days.

Some message boards have hands off the newbs and no flaming rules in the noob folder. It's not a problem unique to this board so I don't pay much attention or feed the trolls.

To tell you the honest truth I'd rather have a tractor with a FEL and backhoe but you know what they say about happy wife, happy life. Until she's been snowed in for a week maybe, after that she'll be helping me find just the right tractor, LOL

At least with the tractor I could get after some of these stumps and do some digging etc. too.



kolwnmstr;2110148 said:


> If you have a year with a lot more snow then average. Is there enough space to put it all with the plow?
> 
> Just thinking of another reason as to why the tractor may be worth the investment.
> 
> And as for the initial hostility from us all. It happens quite frequently due to so many people posting a question and then never logging back in to see what advice we all gave them. Or the newbie who asks for advice yet defies everything we told them. Over the weekend we had a 16yr old ask for advice on his truck and we all advised him not to plow snow for money as he would not be able to get insured properly and his reaction was that he didn't need insurance because he had grown up on a farm and had run equipment and would not hit anything. (im sure you know where all the flaws are in his logic).


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

From personal experience, these tires have done well for me in the snow. I ran though three or four sets of their previous design before and was hesitant on the new design, but so far they have done well for me too. 
BTW The review I posted was not from the tire maker but more of an off road magazine tester type review. A lot of others I talk too have good things to say about them too. What I call a good compromise tire. By compromise I mean trail and pavement. Not the best off road like a sticky and not the best on road but a decent compromise between both. Like a Swiss Army knife or Leatherman so to speak.

I was hoping to get info on who makes good plows for smaller trucks and who to stay away from and which features are good and worth the money and which are just gimmicks dreamed up by the sales and marketing types. Seem silly now?



cubicinches;2110153 said:


> Well, I do appreciate you taking the time to pass out that bit of education for me. Good to know that Good Year says their offroad tire is excellent in the snow, as well as every other conceivable terrain scenario... I mean, Manufacturer's evaluations of their products are always so un-biased. In fact, I'm sure you can also find all sorts of un-biased info that you're looking for about plows by just visiting some plow manufacturer websites. Why ask all these guys who use them all winter? Seems silly...


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

dieselss;2110158 said:


> And why keep saying...."I'll just buy a tractor with a plow" Then do it


I think I've answered that too. How about a 25 grand difference along with a pissed off wife? It's choice and compromise. When possible, I choose to avoid confrontation when I can. If I could find a decent tractor for what a plow cost, I'd have one.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need 25k for a tractor and you know it. Your not wanting to hear other options.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Just poked around out of curiosity https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grq/5420070748.html


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

dieselss;2110187 said:


> You don't need 25k for a tractor and you know it. Your not wanting to hear other options.


Actually the tractor setup I was looking at cost about 30 grand +. On the other hand I figure about 5K or a little more for a decent plow. What I came here to find out was if I need more or less plow. 
Who makes good plows for smaller trucks for homeowner use that is worth buying? Are SnowWay plows any good, what about Western or SnowDogg? Is a polycarb blade, although it's lighter, gonna last more than one winter or is it better to plunk down more and and deal with the extra weight of a steel blade worthwhile? 
The down force option with the SnowWay looks viable to me but I don't really know if it is. If nothing else it would seem to help offset the weight and is good for back dragging. It may even help keep the ball joints alive a little longer. A job I can do but do not enjoy. 
Actual users experience and opinions bear more weight with me than what makers tout.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

For your use, anyone really makes a decent enough plow but I would always tell someone to get the best they can afford. I have seen a few snoways around here but never took a close look. For my views, if they were a tough plow, they wouldn't weigh 1-200lbs less than the competitors.

As for ploy blades I have no experience, but If you look at manufaturers websites. Some polys weigh more than the same model in a steel blade and vice versa. 

For down pressure it has it's uses but I have never wish I had it. I almost never back drag so it's not a big deal. It may help you out if you don't have the ability to plow your driveway frequently and it packs down a bit and you need a better scrape for that wet bottom layer but I've never had to do that so again, not sure there.

Now ploy blades lasting longer, obviously the poly won't rust but the frame and all other parts are still metal. It all comes down to how you treat your equipment.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

kolwnmstr;2110200 said:


> Just poked around out of curiosity https://sacramento.craigslist.org/grq/5420070748.html


Although not exactly local it looks good and with a backhoe would likely be about 30K total. Now all I need is for you to come here and get my wife to agree. LOL

She has no say as to the snow plow and I'm not gonna let her have any.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronald Foster;2110217 said:


> Although not exactly local it looks good and with a backhoe would likely be about 30K total. Now all I need is for you to come here and get my wife to agree. LOL
> 
> She has no say as to the snow plow and I'm not gonna let her have any.


Hey, we can all chime in as to why spending the extra on the tractor is well worth it and then she can read all of our responses.

I wish I still owned a property that required the use a tractor. I miss doing ***** with equipment.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

The way the garage and circular drive are configured I think I'd have to back drag a bit around the garage anyway. 
I think with any plow in a heavy snow year, I figure to have to get on it and stay on it to do any good. They have what is known as Sierra concrete around here, it snows, then melts in the day, then hardens up and stays hard if you let it accumulate to any degree. 
The last three years have been nothing and I just drive through it. Even the wife's Subaru with snow tires deals well with it. It's the normal years I want to plan around. This year is El Nino so warm and wet and no worries. Next year may be different and could get to be problematic as the drought is likely over this time around.

I've read some saying the poly blades can be punctured by ice etc.

I keep my gear fairly well maintained. If for nothing else, I'm too lazy not to. Not keeping stuff in good shape actually makes more work than not taking care of it.

I see by your sig pic that you're sporting a Western so I assume you lean that way. Western is a local dealer for me, in fact, the only local dealer that I've found.



kolwnmstr;2110214 said:


> For your use, anyone really makes a decent enough plow but I would always tell someone to get the best they can afford. I have seen a few snoways around here but never took a close look. For my views, if they were a tough plow, they wouldn't weigh 1-200lbs less than the competitors.
> 
> As for ploy blades I have no experience, but If you look at manufaturers websites. Some polys weigh more than the same model in a steel blade and vice versa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

She's already heard it from several locals, contractors etc. etc. but she turns a deaf ear. I think the only thing that will change her mind is getting snowed in for a week or two, then it becomes their idea LOL. That's how they all are, ya know.

If you really miss doing **** with equipment you can come up here and I'll let you play with my log splitter, chain saw etc. If and when I get a tractor, I'll even let you dig a few stumps. I buy the fuel too.



kolwnmstr;2110218 said:


> Hey, we can all chime in as to why spending the extra on the tractor is well worth it and then she can read all of our responses.
> 
> I wish I still owned a property that required the use a tractor. I miss doing ***** with equipment.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Obviously with residential use you aren't as susceptible as us commercial guys, but there is a reason why don't use poly stuff. Plastic is more fragile when it's f'ing frezzing out lol. Or that's how I view it.

And Western has the better dealer support around here. But there were more reasons for that. I looked at every manufacturer that had a dealer here even though the company I work for has only Westerns. I viewed the pros and cons of each manufacturer and multiple models and chose this plow based off that.

I had the chance to use a Boss last week and I liked less things about the Boss than I did the Western. So I know I made the right choice.

I have a snoway dealer 2mi from my house and never wen't to look at them lol


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, score one for Western. And it doesn't hurt that they are local even if it seems they cost a bit more. You usually get what you pay for. The guy said to figure 7-8K on the phone but won't know until I get there and see for myself.



kolwnmstr;2110241 said:


> Obviously with residential use you aren't as susceptible as us commercial guys, but there is a reason why don't use poly stuff. Plastic is more fragile when it's f'ing frezzing out lol. Or that's how I view it.
> 
> And Western has the better dealer support around here. But there were more reasons for that. I looked at every manufacturer that had a dealer here even though the company I work for has only Westerns. I viewed the pros and cons of each manufacturer and multiple models and chose this plow based off that.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronald Foster;2110243 said:


> Thanks, score one for Western. And it doesn't hurt that they are local even if it seems they cost a bit more. You usually get what you pay for. The guy said to figure 7-8K on the phone but won't know until I get there and see for myself.


$7-8K!?!?!?!?!

I bought my plow for $6200 with installation and sales tax.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We paid 5800 for an 8.5 with rubber edge last year.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah I figured a bit of BS and smoke was in that. He said he was real busy and didn't have time to talk. I think more like 4 to 5 k likely. And as someone said I'll have to do some fiddling to get it mounted but he is a welder so maybe he'll do it. If not him, then I can. It's not exactly rocket science. There is ample room where it needs to mount and a lot of beef to stick (bolt) it to.



kolwnmstr;2110246 said:


> $7-8K!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I bought my plow for $6200 with installation and sales tax.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds good, which brand? Has it been doing well for you? By 8.5 you're talking 8 and half feet wide? I'll do with something smaller, I think, maybe 6.5 or so.



Whiffyspark;2110252 said:


> We paid 5800 for an 8.5 with rubber edge last year.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ever think about a four wheeler ATV with a plow . They make some nice ones now .


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

That would seem to be dinkier than what I have now although much more maneuverable but less warm and comfy. I'm old, I need my comfort and warmth. Cold I've got with the walk behind blower.



quigleysiding;2110288 said:


> Ever think about a four wheeler ATV with a plow . They make some nice ones now .


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Western. Brought a fisher hd2 this year a little cheaper but I don't like the mount system.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow bear......


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah I tried their ematch yesterday and got nowhere fast. I don't think they like to do small trucks much. Looks like Western may be my choice for now.



Whiffyspark;2110325 said:


> Western. Brought a fisher hd2 this year a little cheaper but I don't like the mount system.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's 6 inch lift adaptor drop downs for western. Boss would also be easiest for you to modify


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I looked at their site for the first time today. I watched the video of the guy putting it together from a box of loose parts. Seems like a very simple and low cost winch controlled affair but not much in the way of doing anything but a straight push without getting out and fiddling around with it. It just goes up and down with no cab control of blade tilt. True or untrue? How do you change blade angle? I think I may need to do that with my circular driveway.

I think full control of the blade with hydraulics may be a better idea, although it does cost a lot more. At least twice as much if not more than twice.
The others also seem to come mostly assembled and the Snow Bear may be made in China from the looks of it. Looks like something you'd find at Harbor Freight.

If I got one of those, I'd for sure be putting some locktight on some of those bolts.



dieselss;2110333 said:


> Snow bear......


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, that's good to know since I'm kinda lazy. I was already thinking of how to make something like that.

I didn't get far with the Boss product selector but I'm thinking it would be their HTX if anything for a smaller truck. Maybe they don't like smaller trucks but they do ATVs. It seems kinda strange to do ATVs and not smaller pickups. Maybe it's just their website needing some work. I was sort of limiting my search to companies who seemed like they wanted that market and staying away from those that didn't. Far be it from me to give my money to someone who doesn't really want it. LOL



Whiffyspark;2110386 said:


> There's 6 inch lift adaptor drop downs for western. Boss would also be easiest for you to modify


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems all your answers are all related towards to much money. Or my wife won't let me spend any money.

So either clear it with the boss or don't spend a dime. As I said before every option your playing off. 
First a tractor with a loader is ok, now you need a backhoe, but that's supposedly 25k. But the wife won't go for it. But your first post states YOU have no problem paying, now it's turned into the wife?? 
That snowbear is 3/4 the price of the others, and your crying bout this and that. 
Just get a tractor and be done. Or a skid. Or hire it out. Or a dedicated truck....since after all it's YOUR money right?


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

It's simple really. Cost benefit is always a concern in buying anything. The wife doesn't cotton to the tractor idea because it's very 
expensive at 30K+. I'm not giving her a say with the plow and I simply won't buy junk or something that won't do the job as it usually ends up wasted.

If I were strapped (I'm not) and just had to have a plow of any kind, the Snow Bear would be more interesting to me but I don't see a way to even control the blade angle with it. I'm no snow plower but the circular driveway along with where I have to pile the snow seems to dictate angle control. Actually I could probably raise and lower the blade with the winch already on the front of the truck and not even bother to install the one that comes with the plow. I already have in cab controls for that along with a wireless control too. From what I see, it seems all that weenie winch on the Snow Bear does is raise and lower the blade. Is there something I'm not seeing?



dieselss;2110476 said:


> Seems all your answers are all related towards to much money. Or my wife won't let me spend any money.
> 
> So either clear it with the boss or don't spend a dime. As I said before every option your playing off.
> First a tractor with a loader is ok, now you need a backhoe, but that's supposedly 25k. But the wife won't go for it. But your first post states YOU have no problem paying, now it's turned into the wife??
> ...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Ronald Foster;2110449 said:


> Thanks, that's good to know since I'm kinda lazy. I was already thinking of how to make something like that.
> 
> I didn't get far with the Boss product selector but I'm thinking it would be their HTX if anything for a smaller truck. Maybe they don't like smaller trucks but they do ATVs. It seems kinda strange to do ATVs and not smaller pickups. Maybe it's just their website needing some work. I was sort of limiting my search to companies who seemed like they wanted that market and staying away from those that didn't. Far be it from me to give my money to someone who doesn't really want it. LOL


They use he utv plows on jeeps on this site


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just buy any used 6.5 or 7' plow,fab up some mounts and plow your driveway lol. All brands are good for what your doing,makes no difference at all.Parts are readily available online. Out of curiosity,are you an engineer ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Unless I missed it, post a few picks of it, and a front pick. If western is close, drive it over to the dealer. They will be able to tell you how much and if it will work.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ron, most plows manufactures today can fill your need. After all you are using for your driveway and maybe a couple of others. It not like you are going out to work it as you were plowing a Walmart parking lot. Picking a dealer close to you has it advantages and Western makes a good plow. I've had experience with Snoway. They make a great plow and the down pressure option is just not for back dragging. The only drawbacks about Manufactures like Snoway, Boss, Snowdog is that you will have to remove the truck mount if you are going to do some serious rock climbing.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Good to know. Ya learn something everyday. I'm getting the idea that the manufacturer's sites aren't very informative or imaginative, which is why I came here.



Whiffyspark;2110521 said:


> They use he utv plows on jeeps on this site


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks, I posted a link to a pic of the truck in my first post. It's not what you'd call stock. I hacked the factory suspension off and installed a solid front axle that came from a Ford F150 then did my own bit to lengthen the control arms to give it some flex and while I was at it, included some caster adjustment which was lacking in the Ford setup.

I was going to go down to the local Western dealer today and start poking around. There's no big hurry as I don't think I'll need anything until next winter or the next. It's got to get back to normal around here sometime unless I listen to the global warming whackos. In that case you're all in trouble.

Do they give seasonal discounts for plows or are the prices fairly consistent throughout the year, it being a somewhat limited and specialized market?



Randall Ave;2110574 said:


> Unless I missed it, post a few picks of it, and a front pick. If western is close, drive it over to the dealer. They will be able to tell you how much and if it will work.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I was planning to remove the mount every season anyway then bolt it back on to mount and remove the plow as needed and drive with the mount on throughout the winter months. I have an RV shed I can drop the plow in when I'm not using it.

What's your take on plastic plow blades? I think to keep the weight down the Western Suburbanite is a plastic blade as is the SnoWay. Seems to be common for smaller plows for lighter trucks. 
Snoway has hydraulic down force while Western has a lock down feature. I figured the down force would put some weight on the blade to compensate for the light blade and take some pressure off of the upper ball joints too. Same thing for the lockdown just not as much. At this point, I could be seeing it all wrong though.

How important are the fru fru lights for home use? I can see the need for nighttime use and commercial folks on the road just not so sure it's worth messing with for myself. I'm not planning to drive on the highway with the thing. Just clear the driveway then dump it in the shed.



Rick547;2110737 said:


> Ron, most plows manufactures today can fill your need. After all you are using for your driveway and maybe a couple of others. It not like you are going out to work it as you were plowing a Walmart parking lot. Picking a dealer close to you has it advantages and Western makes a good plow. I've had experience with Snoway. They make a great plow and the down pressure option is just not for back dragging. The only drawbacks about Manufactures like Snoway, Boss, Snowdog is that you will have to remove the truck mount if you are going to do some serious rock climbing.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ronald Foster;2111041 said:


> I was planning to remove the mount every season anyway then bolt it back on to mount and remove the plow as needed and drive with the mount on throughout the winter months. I have an RV shed I can drop the plow in when I'm not using it.
> 
> What's your take on plastic plow blades? I think to keep the weight down the Western Suburbanite is a plastic blade as is the SnoWay. Seems to be common for smaller plows for lighter trucks.
> Snoway has hydraulic down force while Western has a lock down feature. I figured the down force would put some weight on the blade to compensate for the light blade and take some pressure off of the upper ball joints too. Same thing for the lockdown just not as much. At this point, I could be seeing it all wrong though.
> ...


I had zero problems with the polycarbonate skin on the Snoway I have. No cracks or punctures in all the years I have owned it. Down pressure on light blades makes a difference. When I was looking for a blade for the F150. Weight of the plow was a great factor. I wanted to reduce the ware on my front suspension. The down side was with a light weight. You don't get the scraping you do with a heaver blade. Snoway with its down pressure eliminated that problem. I have plowed in 14" of snow with that unit without any problems.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

a western hts should be fine


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

That's good to know and pretty much what I suspected. Especially after a visit to the local, so called, Western dealer yesterday who had nothing to offer but bad attitude. Kept nothing in stock, didn't want any part of the install, even though he runs a welding shop and his price was nothing to shout about either. An attitude that is all too typical for this area. They all think they are the one and only choice. I usually don't deal with poor can't do, won't do attitudes anyway, life it too short. Maybe it'll be worth the 4 hour drive to Fresno to see a SnoWay dealer after all. I have some friends to visit down that way anyway.

I still think it'll be a DIY project to get the thing on my truck the way I want it and on so both the plow and the truck will both live. I hear yeah about wear on the suspension. I hate changing ball joints, it's a pure PITA.



Rick547;2111402 said:


> I had zero problems with the polycarbonate skin on the Snoway I have. No cracks or punctures in all the years I have owned it. Down pressure on light blades makes a difference. When I was looking for a blade for the F150. Weight of the plow was a great factor. I wanted to reduce the ware on my front suspension. The down side was with a light weight. You don't get the scraping you do with a heaver blade. Snoway with its down pressure eliminated that problem. I have plowed in 14" of snow with that unit without any problems.


----------



## finn (Jul 16, 2005)

Interesting proposal you have.

Let me qualify the following comments by telling you that, although I am a (retired) Mechanical Engineer by training, I am not a plow designer.

I do live in an area that gets 150"-350" of snow annually, have 3 plow rigs myself (2 Boss and an old Meyer), and many, many of my circle have plow rigs, so I have a pretty good opinion of what works.

I'm not sure what kind of snow you get, but our snow is 90% lake effect (anywhere to 1" overnight to a couple of feet), with heavy, wet snow in the spring and fall seasons. I s[end about 4 or 5 hours a week plowing just my own house and shop driveways / lot from December to late March.

In our area, probably 50-60% of the plows are made by Boss (We're 100 miles from their plant) and 30-40% are Western. There are a few of the "lesser brands", but their numbers are relatively small. Things like downforce seem to be novelties and don't contribute much. Reliability and Durability are most important.

Things like Vee plows are nice for commercial work, but expensive luxuries for personal use.

Your truck is modified, so any installation is going to be fully custom, as you probably know. A dealer probably won't want to get involved, but whoever did the chassis and suspension modifications may be interested.

If you have fabrication skills, why not tackle the project yourself?

I'd start by purchasing the push bar and harness from either Boss or Western, and deciding how wide of a plow you need. Boss lists a 7.0 and 7.6 for the Tacoma. Since your truck is modified, I assume the wider plow will be required to cover the increased track width.

Look at the installations on some stock trucks to get started. If you are heavily into rock crawling your custom mount will have to be removable, as you really want the geometry of the push bar to be as close to what Boss or Western designed as possible.

Lifted trucks don't make the best plow rigs because, unless the plow rigging is modified, the geometry gets screwed up. You want the plow undercarriage to be parallel to the ground, or close to it, which means the push bar will hang way below the frame of a lifted truck for best plow performance. That drives you towards a removable undercarriage.

Your tires are wrong for a plow rig too. That doesn't mean you will be hopeless, but large, heavy lugs just don't work well in snow. They also contribute to the excessive track width problem I mentioned earlier

Steel or poly really isn't important. It's more of a personal choice for the casual user, and gives you bragging rights.

When I was a kid, many of the locals plowed with a cut down 1 1/2 ton truck with a shortened frame, 2wd, chains, and concrete ballast, and no power steering. You are starting way ahead of that.

You just have to compensate for the shortcomings inherent with a lifted rock crawler when designing your mounting system


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah I figured some sort of a drop frame was in the works along with some triangulation to give it the beef it would need to have down low where the plow mount would be. Something that I could unbolt and leave in the shed with the plow in the warmer months.

Living in the foothills at only 3600', I just don't get enough snow to justify a single purpose plow when for about the same money I could have a tractor to use year round. Some years like this one and last, no removal of any sort is necessary since it can simply be driven over while it's on the ground. I guess that's why most folks up here have tractors. The only snow plows I've seen around are the state and county rigs to keep the public roadways cleared. Maybe a few for commercial parking lots and such but that is rare down lower in town where they get less snow. I think a lot of that is done with wheel loaders and such. With the history of mining and logging in the area there seems to be lots of those around.



finn;2114004 said:


> Interesting proposal you have.
> 
> Let me qualify the following comments by telling you that, although I am a (retired) Mechanical Engineer by training, I am not a plow designer.
> 
> ...


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

It sounds like you're not too fond of the Snowbear and willing to spend a lot more for a "real" plow. But it sounds like you're not too fond of your Western dealer either. Here's my pitch:

I plow my dirveway and my wife's office. I used a Western for years, and it's fine. It's way better than the Snowbear. But when the truck died, I bought a Snowbear and I use it on my Jeep Liberty. Like I said, it's not as good a plow but it works.

The advantages are 1) It's really inexpensive. For the price of your hydrauoic plow, you could get 3 or 4 Snowbears. 2) It's really simple and easy to mount. All you need is a 2" receiver. So making a mount would be easy too. This means you could easily transfer it to another vehicle. 3) It's simple and cheap to fix. Mine has been perfect, but if it needs repairs, it won't be hard. Some parts for the Western were pretty expensive, and it did break sometimes. 4) It's easy to move and to store. You can tip it up on the blade and it takes about as much space as a bicycle. 5) Virtually no maintenance.

As I say, the "real" plow is better, but overall I found the Snowbear better for me. You do have to get out to change the angle. Doing my dirveways and parking area, with a little planning, I can get the whole thing done with maybe 2 or 3 angle changes. It's better than Harbor Freight grade, but not much. And I've had no problems yet. Assembly was not hard, certailny easier than dealing with a lousy distributor or driving 4 hours to get it. It comes with both a wired and a wireless controller.

I won't be insulted if you choose a hydraulic plow; the Snowbear is definitely not for everyone. But it works for me, and you might want to consider it.



Ronald Foster;2110425 said:


> I looked at their site for the first time today. I watched the video of the guy putting it together from a box of loose parts. Seems like a very simple and low cost winch controlled affair but not much in the way of doing anything but a straight push without getting out and fiddling around with it. It just goes up and down with no cab control of blade tilt. True or untrue? How do you change blade angle? I think I may need to do that with my circular driveway.
> 
> I think full control of the blade with hydraulics may be a better idea, although it does cost a lot more. At least twice as much if not more than twice.
> The others also seem to come mostly assembled and the Snow Bear may be made in China from the looks of it. Looks like something you'd find at Harbor Freight.
> ...


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input and it's something to think about. However, after getting so much push back on the plow I'm looking at tractors again, even if it is swimming up stream with the wife. The fact that so many locals went that way and the fact that I don't know any who own snow plows that route seems to have something going for it. I suppose it has mostly to do with the infrequent snow but lots of it when it does while the utility of the tractor for other stuff throughout the year that makes it a more sensible choice for this area.



graycenphil;2118243 said:


> It sounds like you're not too fond of the Snowbear and willing to spend a lot more for a "real" plow. But it sounds like you're not too fond of your Western dealer either. Here's my pitch:
> 
> I plow my dirveway and my wife's office. I used a Western for years, and it's fine. It's way better than the Snowbear. But when the truck died, I bought a Snowbear and I use it on my Jeep Liberty. Like I said, it's not as good a plow but it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Ronald Foster;2118839 said:


> it has mostly to do with the infrequent snow but lots of it when it does while the utility of the tractor for other stuff throughout the year that makes it a more sensible choice for this area.


That's part of your pitch to the wife right there.

Propose to her some things you can do for her with it like a nice garden if your property allows for it and you don't already have one lol.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

A tractor is great, and to be honest I wish I had one, but there is something to be said for sitting in the truck with the heat, radio and a drink in the console. Or maybe you're considering a tractor with a cab? Then I'd really be jealous.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not to apply any pressure to make a decision yet this year but 
there are only 32days left to this winter.
but i guess this could go on all summer.

or
Install a heated drive, and forgetaboot it.
you can heat it with a outside wood boiler.Thumbs Up

A count down timer to spring.https://days.to/until/spring


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah well as anyone here that's married likely knows, logic and reasoning have little to do with what makes their mind tick or motivates them. It is what it is and whatever goes on in there is inscrutable. Our part is to deal with it the best we can. It's futile swap one for another because they are genetically hardwired from birth so all are pretty much the same. The same **** shoveled with a different shovel so to speak.



kolwnmstr;2118852 said:


> That's part of your pitch to the wife right there.
> 
> Propose to her some things you can do for her with it like a nice garden if your property allows for it and you don't already have one lol.


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

No thanks, I cut enough firewood as it is. For what that would cost I could likely buy that tractor and have change left over too.

However, I am thinking of heating the decks and walk when I get them redone. Hopefully this summer. I plan to go with stamped and colored concrete for those. Bury some PEX tubing in there and heat it with a gas fired heater. Flip a switch and job done.



SnoFarmer;2118917 said:


> Not to apply any pressure to make a decision yet this year but
> there are only 32days left to this winter.
> but i guess this could go on all summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronald Foster (Feb 2, 2016)

I've given a cab some thought but will likely settle for a regular ROPS. Maybe a canopy but my property is wooded so a cab or canopy could pose some problems. I don't think it would take very long to get the snow gone with a tractor and maybe just the FEL for my place but if I had a lot to do or put a snow blower on it, a cab would be the way to go. They do want a lot extra for a cab too.



graycenphil;2118858 said:


> A tractor is great, and to be honest I wish I had one, but there is something to be said for sitting in the truck with the heat, radio and a drink in the console. Or maybe you're considering a tractor with a cab? Then I'd really be jealous.


----------

